# just stopping by



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Good lord i havent been up here in a long time. Site has changed so much. Just wanted to tell everyone hi that i havent spoken to in a long time. Sadly i dont have any pitties anymore. I ended up giving my 2 dogs away when i found out i was having a baby in fear i wont be able to give them enough of my time(i work alot).. im doing really good. love doing the dad thing.. my daughter is now 11 months old.Her name is mallorie Grace. she's walking and trying to repeat everything you say. I miss her being immobile lol i have to chase her around the house all day long. here's a few pics of her








me and mallorie








ashly and mallorie


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

So glad to hear your doing good man. i was just wondering about you the other day. I havent talked to you since you and me both found out we were having a baby!
She's soooo cute! CONGRATS!!!!!!

sorry about the dog situation. I know your lil girl is all worth it though!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nizmo said:


> So glad to hear your doing good man. i was just wondering about you the other day. I havent talked to you since you and me both found out we were having a baby!
> She's soooo cute! CONGRATS!!!!!!
> 
> sorry about the dog situation. I know your lil girl is all worth it though!


 dude how's your baby? haha yea i think that night i talked 2 you was the last time i got on.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

he's getting big, at 10 months he's walking but still falls quite a bit lol, says a few words and copys me too lol


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

haha..gotta chase em around all day.. lol shell mumble stuff copying me but some sounds clear like thank you and if you say thank you she'll say hi dah.. lifes alot diff. than it used 2 be man but i wouldnt ever change anything man.. i just hat e the job i work.. its like 120 degrees n the building during summer and like 30 in winter.suuucks


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

she's a little cutie!Congrats on becoming a daddy


----------

